# What size tank?



## shutter (Feb 23, 2011)

I was in the hobby in the early 80's. I had a 75 gallon I kept for years. When the wife and I moved we sold the tank. I just got back in the hobby for a second time about a years ago. I'm keeping a 12 gallon nano, with a ref. and a sump. (total about 20 gal.)

I want to go bigger, But I am having a tought time between a 40b and a custom 12"x12" 60 inches long. The gallons are close to the same. I like the idea of having more area for fish to swim. Also, more fish! I have one clown, and shrimp goby pair right now. That Tiger shrimp is like a bulldozer. Unreal.

So, If you have any insight into either or, I would like to hear it. Thanks everyone.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the longer tanks for a couple reasons, the swim space for the fish, and the way yiu can scape for corals, instead of bunchung them all together, they have room to grow.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

since surface area of both tanks seems very close it's mostly personal preference.The only other difference between tanks is the depth which effects lighting.That difference is not great either,but the 12" deep will let more usable light hit bottom/or require less power to do so.Really seems to be what you think looks best and fits what you want.


----------



## shutter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Think I will go with the long one. Think I can go 1/2 acrylic without the Euro top?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Plexiglass Sheets, Fiberglass, UHMW, Polycarbonate & Engineering plastics: Calculate Aquarium Thickness - How THICK must the Plexiglas be?


----------

